# can allergy shots affect my chances?



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

Over the past few months I've been getting insect venom shots to try to minimize a severe been allergy.

Can allergy shots affect my chances of getting pregnant? My last cycle I really felt like things were happening, and then I got the allergy shot and later in the week my AF came.

Can allergy shots prevent implantation?

My doctor said they are safe during pregnancy, but what about at the beginning?


----------

